
Gannett terminates pursuit of Tronc - themckman
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2016/11/01/gannett-terminates-pursuit-tronc/93105908/
======
themckman
I started my career as a Tribune employee (eventually working for a
Tribune/Gannett joint venture). It was right after Sam Zell bought them. I
recall him bringing in a million dollars in cash and placing on the floor of
basement where our offices were as a sort of challenge to come up with some
great idea and he'd fund it with that cash. I was young, impressionable, drunk
and stupid, so, it was kind of exciting to see. Being from Chicago, I wish
they'd do well, but every time I hear about them it usually just ends with me
shaking my head at how silly whatever they're doing sounds. Tronc itself
recently got the John Oliver treatment in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2_wSsDwkQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2_wSsDwkQ).

